# Emergency Room & Hospitalist Coding



## gwoodruff (Jun 21, 2009)

I am new to ER coding and would would very much appreciate any web site links or information.  Any help would be great! Thank you!


----------



## kimmi (Jun 21, 2009)

*ER Coding*

I don't know of any web sites that you can go to for specific er coding questions but I have worked for a children's hospital er as a coder for the
past 7 years.   Maybe if you have a question, I can help until you get used
to it.   jwhite@chmca.org


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 22, 2009)

Same here. I work at a small rural hospital and do all of our ER and hospitalist coding. I do all inpatient, swingbed, surgery , radiology, etc. coding also so I would be happy to help if I can. I will send you a private message with my e-mail address.


----------



## gwoodruff (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you so much.  I start my new job July 6th and will definetly keep you posted.  I really appreciate your response.


----------



## dwobig (Jan 7, 2010)

May ask you experts a question?

One of our ER Drs was called to see an IN-Pt in the middle of the night.  How should we code this, as a subsequent in-pt visit?


----------

